# Guess the country I'm in today....



## HOGG

A spot of sight seeing for the day!


----------



## leopard

Albania... [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The flag was a tip off. ;-)


----------



## Stiff

leopard said:


> Albania... [smiley=drummer.gif]


Or is the flag a red herring


----------



## HOGG

Round 1 goes to leopards....

Round two will be posted tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

That will be Greece then 

Enjoy your holiday HOGG...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I was going to say Australia but the pic would have been upside down not on its side :lol:


----------



## HOGG

YELLOW_TT said:


> I was going to say Australia but the pic would have been upside down not on its side


It's straight on my screen LOL

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

leopard said:


> That will be Greece then
> 
> Enjoy your holiday HOGG...


I wish. It's a business trip, but today being a Saturday.... whoop whoop

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Think leopard called it LOL









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Everywhere I tell you









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

My turn! It's two places actually...

Here's a couple of hints: I'm heading north crossing from Italy to Switzerland. The lake is at 200 meters (~650 feet), and the mountain pass is at an elevation of approximately 2,400 meters (~8,000 feet).

Great trip across these Alpine roads and not much traffic to contend with. Except for the last 5-km before joining the freeway, I got stuck behind a RV - these things are the bane of Alpine driving as there is almost no where to pass! :x









































Answers: 
The lake is Lago Maggiore, this picture was taken just north of Stresa at 45°53'55.7"N 8°30'43.2"E
The Alpine road is Furka Pass. The picture was taken from 46°34'46.4"N 8°25'30.2"E.


----------



## HOGG

Bloody EPIC

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue

Amazing photos and Lake Maggiore is one of my favourite places. Car looks excellent BTW


----------



## HOGG

Keep your eyes peeled for the next round of the game


----------



## Back 2 TT

Hey Hogg,

While you are in Albania drive the old mountain road that goes into Kosovo, fantastic! Not the new motorway. We did it in 2012, drove from UK via the Nurburgring, Austria, Switzerland, Italy (Bari) then the ferry to Durres. It took around 8 hours to get to Pristina and my wife was terrified when she was on the edge looking down some of those sheer drops  
I don't think I got above 3rd or 4th gear for around 5 hours. Some of those bends were off camber, crumbling tar and over 200 degrees of corner. Very, very tiring but bloody good fun :mrgreen:

That was in my old W reg TT roadster.

Hoppy


----------



## HOGG

I didn't drive mate. Went in a yacht

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Who will win the prize?









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff

Coffs Harbour, NSW?


----------



## leopard

They look like a pair of oversized clogs and because of that I am going to say Amsterdam, Holland.

I don't want any trinketry for the prize HOGG, just send cash


----------



## HOGG

You are correct my friend
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

:wink:


----------



## HOGG

It's been a while, let's have a guess.....


----------



## leopard

Possibly outside Ali Baba's gaff or Rome..


----------



## HOGG

Another clue maybe... Where you don't need arms to go to the toilet LOL
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Needs more clues?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Reckon I've got it....

Espana


----------



## HOGG

Nope, this should help!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Without question, Prague


----------



## HOGG

Bingo. Even though Prague is not a country lol
Next instalment April....


----------



## HOGG

Had a quick coupe of days meetings/trip

So round 4.... here goes









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Vive la France...


----------



## HOGG

You so good at this.... any idea what city in France??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Well, it looks like a Northern city, so I'll stick my neck out and say Nantes / Boulogne...


----------



## HOGG

More main than that

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

If it's not Lyon I give up.
Certainly doesn't look like Paris, well, where I've been at least...


----------



## HOGG

Is Paris

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

:lol:


----------



## HOGG

Was a good couple of days









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

well i hope that is Blackpool . (. i hope you are not still in Parice as you must be a bit bored by now...)


----------



## HOGG

Borders are OPEN, I'm free again. And I'm in another country...
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Croatia?


----------



## leopard

I'll stick my neck out.

Greece..


----------



## HOGG

leopard said:


> I'll stick my neck out.
> 
> Greece..


Close, it's an island near Greece

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Crete..


----------



## Iceblue

Corfu


----------



## HOGG

Another clue









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Rhodes


----------



## leopard

^^^^^


----------



## HOGG

We have a winner, next live update August 24th.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Nice!


----------



## HOGG

It's a difficult job, but somebody got to do it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Boss - HOGG


----------



## HOGG

August trip cancelled due to quarantine rules

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

beautiful


----------



## leopard

roddy said:


> beautiful


Thai bride :?:


----------



## roddy

no ? ..
is that a place ? :?


----------



## leopard

roddy said:


> no ? ..
> is that a place ? :?


lol.

Ambiguous to say the least. You haven't made it clear on your post. All I can see is a bridge in the background which could be anywhere like Inverness and possibly the subject of your quote in the foreground ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's a new one. I'll give you a hint - it's not Swissyland!


----------



## FNChaos

First thought was Luxembourg but too much water, so I'm going to say _CK_ 
(never been there but it's on my 'bucket list' [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ).


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Give that man a cigar! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%8Cesk%C3%BD_Krumlov
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%8Cesk ... lov_Castle


----------

